# Kaufberatung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro



## Tricky75100 (26. November 2009)

Ich wollte mir jetzt gegen Weihnachten einen neuen PC zulegen, davor hatte ich nur ein Laptor, da ich erst durch dieses überhaupt mit Spielen in Kontakt kam.
   Jedoch habe ich auch nicht vor, mir nach einem Jahr gleich einen neuen zu kaufen, oder ihn aufzurüsten, sollte schon etwas länger brauchbar sein.
   Meine einzigen Wünsche indem Bereich sind dann auch was ich bei meinem Laptop immer bemängelt habe:
   Schwacher Prozessor
   Kleine Festplatte

   Meine Vorstellungen liegen bei ca. 1'400 Euro, aber abweichungen gibts immer, nach unten oder oben.
  Jedoch vielmehr sollte es dann auch nicht sein   
   Meine ersten überlegungen warn natürlich:

   1. Selbst zusammenstellen, dort ergibt sich jedoch das Problem, dass ich mich überhaupt nicht mit sowas auskenne, geschweige denn ihn zusammen bauen könnte.
   übernehmen könnte ich von meinem Laptop soweiso nichts, da ich den weiterreiche    

   2. Einen fertigen Gamer-PC kaufen, dort ergiben sich dann die Fragen:
   Ist es zu teuer, oder ein gutes Angebot?
   Brauche ich das alles?
   Brauche ich da noch was?

   Was also tun?
   - Trotzdem selbst zusammenstellen, und jemanden aufsuchen, der ihn zusammenbauen könnte?
   - Einen zusammenstellen und von denen zusammenstellen lassen? (sowas gibts ja omentan auch schon)
   - Einen fertigen PC kaufen? 




_Edit bierchen: Schreibfehler im Titel korrigiert._


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

du könntest Zb so einen nehmen: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/PC-Systeme_Komplettsysteme_Gaming_mit_Betriebssystem/PC_Games_Hardware/Performance-PC_II_W7HP64/382849/?tn=BUILDERS&l1=PC-Systeme&l2=PC+Games+Hardware kostet zwar etwas mehr, als wenn du das selber zusammenstellst, aber dafür is halt alles schon fertig, inkl windows.

 oder bei hardwareversand.de einen PC zusammenstellen und zusammenbauen lassen. 

 1400€ ist auch schon sehr viel, ich würd eher um die 1000€ ausgeben und dann halt mal ne neue grafikkarte bei bedarf. oder soll da auch ein monitor, tastatur, keyboard, boxen... mit dabei sein im preis?


----------



## hell046 (26. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

Also ich selber werde auch bald einen Gamer Pc Kaufen und der kostet auch 1400€.

 Ich schreib dir ma meine Konfiguration, kannst ja dann entscheiden ob sie dir gefällt.

 CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2

 CPU: i7 920

 Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe V2

 RAM: Corsair Tripple-Channel 6GB 1600

 Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5870

 Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB

 Netzteil: Corsair tx 650

 Gehäuse: Coolermaster Storm Scout 

 Laufwerk: LG GH22

 Betriebssyste: Windows 7 64bit

 Damit kommt man auf ca. 1200-1300€

 Zusammenbau auch im Preis dabei. Installation der Software, kannste auch machen lassen wenn du willst.

 Damit sollte man alle aktuellen Spiele auf höchsten einstellungen spielen sollen.


----------



## Tricky75100 (26. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



hell046 schrieb:


> Also ich selber werde auch bald einen Gamer Pc Kaufen und der kostet auch 1400€.
> 
> Ich schreib dir ma meine Konfiguration, kannst ja dann entscheiden ob sie dir gefällt.
> 
> ...


    Leider kann ich damit nicht viel anfangen, da ich nicht so geläufig mit all diesen einzelnen Namen etc bin.
 Da hab ich morgen nochwas zu Googeln   
 _____
 "oder bei hardwareversand.de einen PC zusammenstellen und zusammenbauen lassen. 

 1400€ ist auch schon sehr viel, ich würd eher um die 1000€ ausgeben und dann halt mal ne neue grafikkarte bei bedarf. oder soll da auch ein monitor, tastatur, keyboard, boxen... mit dabei sein im preis?"

 Bei hardwareversand wird für mich denke ich mal um einiges teurer -> Ausland.

 Das hab ich doch glatt im Startpost vergessen  
 Genau das, wie gesagt hatte davor nur ein Laptop, da hab ich aber nur ne Maus.
 Bräuchte dazu also auch noch den Monitor, ohne den wärs schlecht  
 Ne Tastatur und die Boxen


----------



## JohnCarpenter (26. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

Die HD 5870 sind immernoch totale Mangelware, da ist es Glückssache, kurzfristig eine zu bekommen. Momentan würde ich deshalb fast abwägen, ob man nicht auf die nächste Nvidia-Generation warten sollte, um den direkten Vergleich zu haben. Der Gt300 / Fermi könnte sich allerdings auch noch einige Monate verzögern.


----------



## Lukecheater (26. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> hell046 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich selber werde auch bald einen Gamer Pc Kaufen und der kostet auch 1400€.
> ...


  CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
  CPU Lüfter: Scythe Katana 3 
  Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
  Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD5850
  Netzteil: Enermax Pro82+
  Laufwerk: LG GH-22NS
  Festplatte: Samsung HD103SI 1TB
  Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy-Edition
  Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ DIMM 4GB DDR3-1333 Kit
  Gehäuse-Lüfter: irgend ein Scythe 120mm Lüfter und 2 Scythe 80 mm Lüfter
  Tastatur: Logitech G11
  Maus: (falls dir deine nich mehr gefällt) Logitech MX518 oder G500
  Boxen: Logitech Z-5500

  ca. 1300€ wenn ich das richtig gerechnet habe, aber wenns mehr is dann auf jeden Fall noch in dem Rahmen was du ausgeben willst. Von der Leistung her dürfte das sehr passabel sein. Noch eine Frage: Willst du overclocken? Ich bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen dass du das nich vorhast, weil du es dir nicht zutraust n PC alleine zusammenzubauen. Wenn du kein Overclocking vorsiehst dann brauchst du kein so teures Board und auch keinen Scythe Mugen, wie von hell vorgeschlagen.

  ich hoffe das hat dir geholfen. (Wenn du nicht zwangsweise 1400€ ausgeben willst und keine passende Rümlichkeit für 5.1 hast, dann ersetz das Z-5500 einfach durch das ca. 300€ günstigere Z-5300(hoffe das heißt so) und hol dir ne HD5870)


----------



## hell046 (27. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

Mit Monitor und allem anderen, ist die zusammenstellung von Lukecheater ziemlich gut, vorallem wenn du nicht Overclocken willst ist das ok.

 Zur Grafikkarte: Ich würde persöhnlich eher zu einer 5870 greifen, aber da die sehr schwer zu bekommen sind, sollte man jetzt wie JohnCarpenter gesagt hat, lieber erst mal warten.


----------



## Tricky75100 (27. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Lukecheater schrieb:


> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
> CPU Lüfter: Scythe Katana 3
> Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
> Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD5850
> ...


    Das mit dem overlocken stimmt genau, da ich sehr unerfahren bin, und es, wie mir oft gesagt wird, daneben gehen kann, beziehungsweise die Lebensdauer extrem verkürzt wird, ist das nichts für mich.

 Wo hast du dir denn die einzelnen Teile besorgt??
 Da ich einige davon auf www.hardwareversand.de nicht finde. ( z.B. den CPU Lüfter)
 Vondem was bei Google rausgekommen ist, finde ich das schon sehr passend für mich  

 Mit der Grafikkarte kann ich ja dann noch warten.
 Bei der Tastatur, da dachte ich zu beginn an entweder eine Logitch G11 oder Sidewinder X6 von Microsoft.
 Bei der Maus dachte ich die Logitech G7 .
 Bei deinen vorgeschlagenen Boxen habe ich gesehn, dass die immer zu 5-6 im Paket sind??
 Sollten nicht eigentlich 2 reichen?

 Danke für die zusammenstellung!


----------



## hell046 (27. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

Also normalerweise müsstest du alles auf Hardwareversand.de finden. Aber ich hab auch grad gesehen, dass die den nicht haben. Wenn dus dir mit ner Anleitung zutraust den CPU Kühler selber einzubauen, dann kannste auf hardwareversand.de die CPU Boxed kaufen( Das heißt da ist ein "grade ausreichender" Lüfter schon dabei) und dann auf ner anderen Seite den Scythe nachkaufen. Dann müsstest du nur den Boxed Lüfter rausbauen und den neuen rein. Weis aber nicht ob du dir das zutraust, oder ob du jemanden kennst der dir das machen kann.

 Wenn du auch mit der Grafikkarte wartest solltest du am besten bis nach Weihnachten warte, da das warscheinlich mit den Grakas auch so lange dauert. Dann gehen auch wieder nach Weihnachten die Preise für die ganzen Komponenten runter.


----------



## Lukecheater (27. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> Lukecheater schrieb:
> 
> 
> > CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
> ...


 Also zunächst mal habe ich die Teile nicht gekauft, da das einfach nur ne Zusammenstellung ist die ich mir mal vor kurzem angefertigt habe und mir genau so oder so ähnlich kaufen würde wenn ich mir jetzt nen PC holen würde.   Bei alternate gibts die Teile alle, aber wenn du keinen bestimmten online versand bevorzugst kannst du auch einfach auf geizhals.de Preise vergleichen. Als CPU Lüfter könntest du den Arctic Coller Freezer 64 pro holen, wenn du bei hardwareversand bestellen willst, wobei dort (im Gegensatz zu alternate) dort nicht angegeben ist ob er auch auf sockel AM3 passt, vllt is das n älteres Modell. Du könntest aber diesbezüglich auch erst mal keinen bestellen und dann erst ma den boxed Lüfter ausprobieren. (falls du dir den PC selber zusammenbaust brauchst du übrigens auch Wärmeleitpaste). Zu den Boxen: Ich habe ja extra darauf hingewießen, dass ich nicht weiß ob deine Räumlichkeiten 5.1 zulassen ( also 5 Satteliten, ein Sub) , bzw. ob du das jetzt nich soooo umbedingt brauchst. (ich wollte nur die 1400€ ausreizen  ). Wenn du das nicht brauchst hol dir das hier: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Sound_Boxen/Logitech/Z-2300/47756/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Sound&l2=Boxen damit dürftest du auch mit sehr gutem Sound ausgestattet sein. Dann könntest du halt das dadurch verfügbare Geld in ne HD5870 stecken.


----------



## Tricky75100 (28. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Lukecheater schrieb:


> Als CPU Lüfter könntest du den Arctic Coller Freezer 64 pro holen, wenn du bei hardwareversand bestellen willst, wobei dort (im Gegensatz zu alternate) dort nicht angegeben ist ob er auch auf sockel AM3 passt, vllt is das n älteres Modell. Zu den Boxen: Ich habe ja extra darauf hingewießen, dass ich nicht weiß ob deine Räumlichkeiten 5.1 zulassen ( also 5 Satteliten, ein Sub) , bzw. ob du das jetzt nich soooo umbedingt brauchst. (ich wollte nur die 1400€ ausreizen  ). Wenn du das nicht brauchst hol dir das hier: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Sound_Boxen/Logitech/Z-2300/47756/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Sound&l2=Boxen damit dürftest du auch mit sehr gutem Sound ausgestattet sein. Dann könntest du halt das dadurch verfügbare Geld in ne HD5870 stecken.


   Einen bevorzugten Versand hebe ich ja (noch) nicht.
 DIe Boxen gefallen mir jetzt deutlich besser, wozu braucht man überhaupt 5, wenn 2-3 deutlich ausreichen.
 Ich werde mir heute abend/morgen mal die Preise verschiedener Versände (sagt man das so??) anschauen, und kcuken was zusammengebaut am billigsten wird, es kann von den 1400 ja ruhig auch noch was zurückbleiben


----------



## Lukecheater (28. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

naja, 2-3 Boxen reichen für einen guten Klang an sich halt aus, aber mit 5 plus sub "umrundet" dich der Klang halt, was für richtig geiles cineastisches Feeling, egal ob Spiele, Filme, whatever sorgt.


----------



## Tricky75100 (29. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

beim suchen der verschiedenen Komponenten bin ich jetzt auf einige unschlüssigkeiten gestossen, beispielsweise der Enermax Pro82+, davon gibt es vierver schiedene mit jeweils anderem Watt. 
 beim LG GH-22NS gibt es ebenfalls 2 verschiedene
 Ebenso bei    "OCZ DIMM 4GB DDR3-1333 Kit"    und da reichen die Preise ja von 80-250 euro

 Mit CPU, CPU Lüfter, Mainboard, Festplatte, Gehäuse, Boxen, Tastatur und Maus bin ich jetzt auf 885 euro.
 Somit würde da noch Grafikkarte, Netzteil, Laufwerk, Arbeitsspeicher und der Monitor fehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> beim suchen der verschiedenen Komponenten bin ich jetzt auf einige unschlüssigkeiten gestossen, beispielsweise der Enermax Pro82+, davon gibt es vierver schiedene mit jeweils anderem Watt.
> beim LG GH-22NS gibt es ebenfalls 2 verschiedene
> Ebenso bei    "OCZ DIMM 4GB DDR3-1333 Kit"    und da reichen die Preise ja von 80-250 euro
> 
> ...


 was hast du denn bisher genau ausgesucht?

 beim RAM einfach das preiswerteste nehmen. beim brenner isses auch egal, hauptsache es ist einer mit SATA und nicht iDE. und beim netzeil isses halt so, dass du mit mehr watt auf der sicheren seite bist, wenn du mal ne neue grafikkarte oder so kaufst. ich würd sagen, 500W reichen locker, mehr wäre dann halt auf sicherheit.


----------



## Lukecheater (29. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> beim suchen der verschiedenen Komponenten bin ich jetzt auf einige unschlüssigkeiten gestossen, beispielsweise der Enermax Pro82+, davon gibt es vierver schiedene mit jeweils anderem Watt.
> beim LG GH-22NS gibt es ebenfalls 2 verschiedene
> Ebenso bei    "OCZ DIMM 4GB DDR3-1333 Kit"    und da reichen die Preise ja von 80-250 euro
> 
> ...


 GraKa:http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_ATI_Radeon_HD5000/Sapphire/HD5850/369955/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=PCIe-Karten+ATI&l3=Radeon+HD5000 (gibts bei hardwareversand übrigens billiger, ich weiß jetztz aber auch nit wie lang ATI noch braucht bis die Karten wieder lieferbar sind)
 Netzteil: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzteile_bis_600_Watt/Enermax/PRO82+_525W/246409/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Energie&l2=Netzteile&l3=bis+600+Watt oder http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzteile_bis_600_Watt/be_quiet!/Straight_Power_E7_550W/377233/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Energie&l2=Netzteile&l3=bis+600+Watt (ich würde ehr das Enermax nehmen, is jetzt halt geschmackssache, aber ich hab die mal es bequiet noch vorgeschlagen, weil ich beim enermax sehe dass das auch grad nit verfügbar is, wobei wenn du dann auf die GraKa wartest dürften da auch wieder welche lieferbar sein, aber das is jetzt nich mit gewähr)
 Laufwerk: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/DVD-Brenner_SATA/LG/GH-22NS/295858/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Laufwerke&l2=DVD-Brenner&l3=Serial+ATA ich denk mal das günstigste reicht, ich glaub der unterschied zu den anderen is einfach nur dass es bulk is, so ne art oem Version denk ich jetzt ma)
 Arbeitsspeicher: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbeitsspeicher_DDR3-1333/OCZ/DIMM_4_GB_DDR3-1333_Kit/364715/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR3&l3=DDR3-1333
 Monitor hat ich bei meinem ersten Vorschlag total verpeilt (ich hoffe ma der passt jetzt noch ins Budget): http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-Monitore_ab_24_Zoll/LG/Flatron_W2453TQ/346200/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Monitore&l2=ab+24+Zoll (der is absolut spieletauglich und sieht sehr geil aus und liefert sehr gute Farben; benutze ihn selber) ansonsten wenns Geld nich mehr reicht: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-Monitore_22_Zoll/Samsung/SyncMaster_2233BW/297141/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Monitore&l2=22+Zoll


----------



## Tricky75100 (29. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

_was hast du denn bisher genau ausgesucht?

 beim RAM einfach das preiswerteste nehmen. beim brenner isses auch egal, hauptsache es ist einer mit SATA und nicht iDE. und beim netzeil isses halt so, dass du mit mehr watt auf der sicheren seite bist, wenn du mal ne neue grafikkarte oder so kaufst. ich würd sagen, 500W reichen locker, mehr wäre dann halt auf sicherheit.
__
_Ich hatte die von Lukecheater vorgeschlagenen Komponenten gesucht.
 Beim Ram hatte ich nur bedenken, da es Angebote von 80-ca 200 euro gab.
 Wenn das Netzteil mehr watt hat als ich brauche, wird dann dabei Strom verschwendet?

_

 Monitor hat ich bei meinem ersten Vorschlag total verpeilt (ich hoffe ma der passt jetzt noch ins Budget): http://www.alternate.de/html/p... (der is absolut spieletauglich und sieht sehr geil aus und liefert sehr gute Farben; benutze ihn selber) ansonsten wenns Geld nich mehr reicht: http://www.alternate.de/html/p...

_Ich hatte auch noch diese beiden Monitore entdeckt, bei beiden ist die Bewertung gut, und der Preis liegt ja auch im Rahmen:
 http://www.amazon.de/LG-L227WTP-PF-Monitor-Kontrast-30000/dp/B001H2K2IK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

 http://www.amazon.de/LG-W2261VP-Widescreen-Monitor-Kontrastverhältnis/dp/B0028KGKJA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1258075600&sr=8-5


 Ich habe jetzt:
 CPU Lüfter: Scythe Katana 3
 CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
 Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P
 Festplatte: Samsung HD103SI 1 TB
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy-Edition
 Netzteil: Enermax PRO82+ 525W
 Laufwerk: LG GH-22NS 
 Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
 Boxen: Logitech Z-2300
 Tastatur: Logitech G11 Keyboard
 Maus: Roccat Kova
 Mousepad: Roccat Sota Granular
 Grafikkarte: /
 Monitor: /

 Bin damit auf 779 Euro


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> _was hast du denn bisher genau ausgesucht?
> 
> beim RAM einfach das preiswerteste nehmen. beim brenner isses auch egal, hauptsache es ist einer mit SATA und nicht iDE. und beim netzeil isses halt so, dass du mit mehr watt auf der sicheren seite bist, wenn du mal ne neue grafikkarte oder so kaufst. ich würd sagen, 500W reichen locker, mehr wäre dann halt auf sicherheit.
> __
> ...


jein. ein 500W-netzteil verbaucht ja nicht ständig 500W, sondern es kann BIS ZU 500W liefern. es is aber so, dass ein netzteil bei wenig last eine schlechtere effizienz hat, d.h. wenn der PC unter office zB 90W braucht, zieht das netzteil 100W, weil die effizienz 90% ist. bei einem wirklich sehr überdimensionierten netzteil ist bei nur 90W die effizienz schlechter, dann zieht es vlt. 110W, um dem PC dann 90W zur verfügung zu stellen. das sind aber echt minimale unterschiede und nur dann relevant, wenn man es extrem übertreibt (900W-netzeil, wobohl 450W reichen würden)

 beim RAM: vlt. sind da auch shops dabei, die noch uralt-preise in ihrer datenbank haben? an sich sind 70-80€ für 4GB DDR3-1333 normal, mehr als 100€ wären wucher, oder es ist ein besonderes modell mit zB nem besseren CL-wert, aber da wären die >20€ mehr auch unsinn.


 als grafikkarte würd ich dir eine der nenen AMD 5800er empfehlen. weiß aber nicht, ob die schon verfügbar sind. ne 5850 oder 5870.


----------



## Lukecheater (29. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> _was hast du denn bisher genau ausgesucht?
> 
> beim RAM einfach das preiswerteste nehmen. beim brenner isses auch egal, hauptsache es ist einer mit SATA und nicht iDE. und beim netzeil isses halt so, dass du mit mehr watt auf der sicheren seite bist, wenn du mal ne neue grafikkarte oder so kaufst. ich würd sagen, 500W reichen locker, mehr wäre dann halt auf sicherheit.
> __
> ...


 also da würd ich den letzteren holen wenn du einen deiner beiden ausgesuchten Monitore nehmen willst. Aber mit dem restlichen System wäre der 24-Zöller bei deinem Budget eigentlich auch drin. wäre zusammen mit der ner 5850 von hardwareversand so bei 450€.


----------



## Tricky75100 (29. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

So mit, dem  Monitor + Grafikkarte komme ich bei alternate auf 1317,68 euro 
 Danke für die Hilfe!   
 Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch eine Frage:
 Ist es sinnvoller vor oder nach Weihnahcten zu bestellen, wegen der Preise?


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> So mit, dem  Monitor + Grafikkarte komme ich bei alternate auf 1317,68 euro
> Danke für die Hilfe!
> Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch eine Frage:
> Ist es sinnvoller vor oder nach Weihnahcten zu bestellen, wegen der Preise?


 das kann man nie genau sagen. KURZ nach weihnachten KANN es sogar teurer sein, wenn viele leute ihr "weihnachtsgeld" ausgeben wollen und sich dann auf die preis-leistungs-artikel stürzen. so was das bei der 8800GT / AMD 3870, die waren nach weihachten kaum verfügbar und teurer als vor weihnachten.

 aber wenn du zur not noch mal 2-3 wochen warten kannst, dann würd ich nach weihnachten mal schauen und dann halt nochmal 2 wochen warten, FALLS es kurz nach weihnachten teurer sein sollte.

 insgesamt wird es aber so oder so billiger - kurzfristige schwankungen kann es aber geben. 


 ein weiteres argument, noch was zu warten, ist: kurz vor und nach weihnachten kaufen die leute "wie blöd", auf der anderen seite sind bei den shops und hersteller viele in winter/neujahrsferien - das heißt FALLS du dann was zu reklamieren hast, wird das deutlich länger dauern, weil auch viel viel mehr leute was zu reklamieren haben.


----------



## Tricky75100 (29. November 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

_aber wenn du zur not noch mal 2-3 wochen warten kannst, dann würd ich nach weihnachten mal schauen und dann halt nochmal 2 wochen warten, FALLS es kurz nach weihnachten teurer sein sollte.

 insgesamt wird es aber so oder so billiger - kurzfristige schwankungen kann es aber geben. 


 ein weiteres argument, noch was zu warten, ist: kurz vor und nach weihnachten kaufen die leute "wie blöd", auf der anderen seite sind bei den shops und hersteller viele in winter/neujahrsferien - das heißt FALLS du dann was zu reklamieren hast, wird das deutlich länger dauern, weil auch viel viel mehr leute was zu reklamieren haben._

 Warten kann man immer, da ja auch besonders Dinge wie Autos oder PC's an wert verlieren, und nach Weihnhacten hab auch ich das Geld etwas lockerer   

 Übrigens habe ich grat gelesen, dass bei Transport ins Ausland, die Mehrwertsteuer des Zeillandes zählt, so spare ich nochmal 4% und komme auf 1273,3835 euro.
 Der Transport ins Ausland deckt das bei weitem nicht ab


----------



## Tricky75100 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

Und schon  plagen mich neue Fragen   

 und zwar folgende:

 - Wie ist das mit USB-Anschlüssen? Wenn der PC zusammengebaut ist, würden die dann funktionieren??oder muss man da nochmal was kaufen, um die zu verbinden, sodass z.B. dateien vom USB-stick auf die Festplatte kommen.

 - In einem Post von Lukecheater (Seite 1) habe ich von einem Gehäuselüfter gelesen (hatte ich davor wohl irgentwie übersehen) Ich denke mal, den brauch ich ja da auch noch, oder?


 - Wie seiht es mit Internet aus? Es gibt ja mitlerweile mehrere möglichkeiten. Ich habe einen Stock unter dem Platz, wo ich den PC hinstellen wollte ein Modem stehen, es gibt ja soweit ich weis, möglichkeiten, auch hier wie mit einem Laptop, über Wireless ins Internet zu gehen, jedoch hört man ja auch oft, dass  Wireless nicht gerade das schnellste ist.

 Ein Freund von mir hat sich etwas gekauft, das er unten in die Steckdose und das Modem steckt, und beim PC auch in die Steckdose und in den PC, und das funktioniert dann auch- und auch besser als Wireless.
 Das Stück heisst Powerlan 200 und ist von Topcom


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> Und schon  plagen mich neue Fragen
> 
> und zwar folgende:
> 
> ...


 USB funktioniert direkt bei modernen boards, du musst nur evlt. aktuelle boardtreiber installieren, damit die 100% gehen. USB-ports an der gehäusefront muss man aber erst mit passenden anschlüssen auf dem board verbinden, kabel sind aber beim gahäuse dabei.

 1-2 gehäuselüfter mit je 120mm sollten man schon haben. bei einigen gehäusen sind aber schon welche drin. idR baut man einen "vorne unten" ein ,der die luft einsaugt, und einen mitte/oben "hinten", der sie rausbläst. da, wo der aufkleber mit dem lüfternamen usw. ist, bläst er hin.

 wegen internet kann man mehrere dinge machen. ist das bei dir wirklich ein modem, oder ist es ein router? man kann einerseits einfach ein langes LAN-kabel nehmen und im haus verlegen, man kann es aber auch mal wireless probieren. wie gut das dann klappt, hängt vom router, der WLAN-karte und dem haus ab. wenn du so ein powerlan oder D-lan machen willst, dann erkundige doch lieber nochmal mit nem neuen thread.


----------



## Tricky75100 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

_1-2 gehäuselüfter mit je 120mm sollten man schon haben. bei einigen gehäusen sind aber schon welche drin. idR baut man einen "vorne unten" ein ,der die luft einsaugt, und einen mitte/oben "hinten", der sie rausbläst. da, wo der aufkleber mit dem lüfternamen usw. ist, bläst er hin.

_Sollte ich da solche nehmen? http://www.alternate.de/html/s... 
   SInd ja billig und auch 120 mm 

_
   wegen internet kann man mehrere dinge machen. ist das bei dir wirklich ein modem, oder ist es ein router? man kann einerseits einfach ein langes LAN-kabel nehmen und im haus verlegen, man kann es aber auch mal wireless probieren. wie gut das dann klappt, hängt vom router, der WLAN-karte und dem haus ab. wenn du so ein powerlan oder D-lan machen willst, dann erkundige doch lieber nochmal mit nem neuen thread.

_Dann doch lieber Wireless, da das wohl am unkompliziertesten ist. 
   Die WLAN-Karte, wo bekommt man so eine? Beim Internet-Anbieter, oder auch in nem Laden? Bei Alternate hab ich jetzt nähmlich nichts gefunden
  Anderfalls, mit powerlan, könnte ich meinen Freund fragen, wie er das gemacht hat.
 Da ich den Unterschied zwischen Modem und Router nicht gleich wusste, hab ich gegoogelt, da stand etwas, davon, dass man bei einem Router mit PC's ins Internet kann, jedoch dann meine Frage, gilt das auch bei Laptops? 
 Weil wir des öfteren zu 2-3 auf einem Router/Modem hängen, 2 davon sind Laptops, der andere PC aber auch mit Powerlan


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> _1-2 gehäuselüfter mit je 120mm sollten man schon haben. bei einigen gehäusen sind aber schon welche drin. idR baut man einen "vorne unten" ein ,der die luft einsaugt, und einen mitte/oben "hinten", der sie rausbläst. da, wo der aufkleber mit dem lüfternamen usw. ist, bläst er hin.
> 
> _Sollte ich da solche nehmen? http://www.alternate.de/html/s...
> SInd ja billig und auch 120 mm
> ...


 also zu den Lüftern, da könntest du an der Hinterseite des Gehäuses 2-mal den hier verbauen: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Luefter/Arctic-Cooling/AF8025_PWM/188114/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Geh%C3%A4use&l2=L%C3%BCfter und an der Vorderseite den hier: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Luefter/Scythe/Kama_DFS122512L-PWM/212615/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Geh%C3%A4use&l2=L%C3%BCfter (ich hab mit dem PC-Builder von alternate getestet ob die alle ins Gehäuse gehen und ob auf dem Mainboard genug Stecker vorhanden sind, und alternate hat keinen Konflikt gemeldet)
 Also zu W-LAN: Ich selber betreibe auch W-LAN. Wenn du damit auch zocken willst solltest du die den AVM WLAN Stick holen http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzwerk_WLAN-Adapter/AVM/FRITZ!WLAN_USB_Stick_v1.1/156209/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Netzwerk&l2=Wireless+LAN&l3=Adapter
 bei mir hatte der jedoch immer mal wieder Verbindungsabbrüche, wodurch ich ihn kurz ausstecken musste und wieder einastecken und dann verbindung neu aufbauen musste. Das kann jetzt vielleicht ein Einzelfall sein, aber meine Internetrecherchen hatten mir dann auch gezeigt, dass ich da wohl bei weitem nicht der einzige bin und das Problem wohl am starken aufwärmen des Sticks liegt (konnte ich auch selber feststellen). Und das ist jetzt auch nich so ganz das einzige Problem (wobei die anderen dann eher etwas zu vernachlässigen sind wie z.B. dass er bei spätestens 500MB runtergeladener Dateimenge ausgelastet ist (hab ich jetzt nit so konkret drauf geachtet is auch eine Bemerkung anderer User, ich hatte aber auch das Gefühl wie wenn er dann spätestens wieder überlastet war) etc...) Bei meiner WLAN Karte von TP-Link ist es jedoch auch so dass ich keine so ganz stabile verbindung hab, weiß nich obs an den Räumlichkeiten liegt, und die is auch für Spielen eher nich so geeignet, aber für surfen is die ganz gut geeignet, mal abgesehen von den paar Verbindungsabbrüchen die jetzt auch nit sooooo häufig vorkommen, da war der Fritz Stick wesentlich nerviger.
 Für unter 30 € würd ich dann aber eher den fritz Stick empfehlen, da du ja nen GAMER-PC willst.
 Ich persönlich hab vor mir mal die hier iwann nächstes Jahr zu holen: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzwerk_WLAN-Adapter/D-Link/DWA-556/234031/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Netzwerk&l2=Wireless+LAN&l3=Adapter also demzufolge was die bei alternate da so schreiben is die nur schlecht wegen ihrem preis, der dir sicherlich als erstes ins Auge gesprungen ist  . (apropos Preis: wenn du auch mit dem Gedanken spielst evtl. D-LAN zu holen dürfte der dir ja egal sein, weil soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab kostet das Starter-Kit von devolo schon über 100€). 
 Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Kabel is halt immer besser   
 hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> Sollte ich da solche nehmen? http://www.alternate.de/html/s...
> SInd ja billig und auch 120 mm
> _...
> _Dann doch lieber Wireless, da das wohl am unkompliziertesten ist.
> Die WLAN-Karte, wo bekommt man so eine? Beim Internet-Anbieter, oder auch in nem Laden? Bei Alternate hab ich jetzt nähmlich nichts gefunden


 nee, nimm nicht so nen ganz billigen. du gibst 1400€ für den PC aus - dann hol dir auch ordentliche, leise lüfter. zB vorne den hier: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Luefter/Scythe/SFlex_800rpm_120x120x25/143078/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Geh%C3%A4use&l2=L%C3%BCfter und hinten den: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Luefter/Scythe/SFlex_1200rpm_120x120x25/143080/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Geh%C3%A4use&l2=L%C3%BCfter

 ich bin der meinung, das hinten und vorne je einer völlig reicht. bei mir is die graka passiv gekühlt und der CPU-lüfter sogar angeschaltet, und trotzdem reichen 2 gehäuselüfter plus das netzteil locker aus.


 wegen WLAN: klar gibt es bei alternate welche. http://www.alternate.de/html/categoryListing.html?cat1=17&cat2=351&cat3=0&tgid=223&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Netzwerk&l2=Wireless+LAN&l3=Adapter und dann halt einer mit "Anschluss" PCI, nicht USB oder so. 


 alternate is halt allgemein nicht so günstig... und wenn das mit WLAN nicht klappt, kannst du die karte nicht so einfach zurcksenden (unter 40e warenwert kostet dann versand). hast du vlt nen atelco oder kmelektronik in deiner nähe? da kannst du kaufen und auch wieder zurückbringen. bei atelco in jedem falle, bei km vlt. erstmal nachfragen. atelco zB http://www3.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=1676&agid=271 die hat mein vater auch.


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Herbboy schrieb:


> alternate is halt allgemein nicht so günstig... und wenn das mit WLAN nicht klappt, kannst du die karte nicht so einfach zurcksenden (unter 40e warenwert kostet dann versand).


 nich wenn er die holt die ich vorgeschlagen hab


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Lukecheater schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > alternate is halt allgemein nicht so günstig... und wenn das mit WLAN nicht klappt, kannst du die karte nicht so einfach zurcksenden (unter 40e warenwert kostet dann versand).
> ...


 klar, aber da sollte man IMHO erstmal ne preiswerte testen. für die 80-90€ könnt man sich ja glatt nen kabelkanal für ein ethernetkabel durchs haus verlegen lassen...


----------



## Tricky75100 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

_Also zu W-LAN: Ich selber betreibe auch W-LAN. Wenn du damit auch zocken willst solltest du die den AVM WLAN Stick holen _


  Über den liest man ja leider sehr viel shclechtes, Maus hackt, Musik auch, Verbindungsabbrüche ohne ende.
_


  ich bin der meinung, das hinten und vorne je einer völlig reicht. bei mir is die graka passiv gekühlt und der CPU-lüfter sogar angeschaltet, und trotzdem reichen 2 gehäuselüfter plus das netzteil locker aus.

_ Naja, 2 gute sollten besser sein als 3 schlechte    _


  wegen WLAN: klar gibt es bei alternate welche. und dann halt einer mit "Anschluss" PCI, nicht USB oder so.

__ah, sry die hatte ich wohl übersehn, was hat es mit diesen Karten auf sich? Muss man die auch in den PC einbauen, oder nachher einschieben?


  alternate is halt allgemein nicht so günstig... und wenn das mit WLAN nicht klappt, kannst du die karte nicht so einfach zurcksenden (unter 40e warenwert kostet dann versand). hast du vlt nen atelco oder kmelektronik in deiner nähe? da kannst du kaufen und auch wieder zurückbringen. bei atelco in jedem falle, bei km vlt. erstmal nachfragen. atelco zB  die hat mein vater auch.

_leider noch nie davon gehört, laut ihrer Fillialenübersicht gibts die auch nur in Deutschland
  Ich kann ja mal in meiner Nähe Läden suchen, die sowas anbieten.


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> _Also zu W-LAN: Ich selber betreibe auch W-LAN. Wenn du damit auch zocken willst solltest du die den AVM WLAN Stick holen _
> 
> 
> Über den liest man ja leider sehr viel shclechtes, Maus hackt, Musik auch, Verbindungsabbrüche ohne ende.
> ...


  das is auch bei mir der Fall gewesen, aber das is halt WLAN. Die meisten anderen WLAN Adapter in dem preissegment sind eher nich so für stundenlanges Gaming ausgelegt und da du ja nen GAMING PC willst würd ich da dann auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen, oder halt den Fritz Stick holen und n paar verbindungsabbrüche in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

sry, hab vergessen, dass du nicht in D wohnst.


 wegen WLAN: es gibt karten, die baut man ein wie zB ne graifkkarte. es gibt auch USB-sticks. karten sind meistens besser, weil da noch antennen dran sind.  aber es gibt halt auch schlechte karten, und auch gute sticks.


----------



## Tricky75100 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

Naja, online zocken mach ich ja nicht so viel   
 Gelegentlich mal gegen ein paar Freunde
 CoD etc sind nicht so mein Ding, jedoch downloade ich öfters Musik, Patchs savegames etc
 Jedoch ist es bei verschiedenen Seite wo man downloaden kann so, dass man nach einem Verbindungsabbruch, den download nicht weiterführen kann, sondern von vorn beginnen muss   
 Das ist ja noch nicht wirklich schlimm, aber bei manchen Programmen nerft es Wahnsinnig.

 Beim Mainboard hab ich jetzt gelesen: es verfügt über Gigabit-LAN Anschluss, wäre das so eine Karte??
 Und Ist Sounskarte hier schon drin?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> Naja, online zocken mach ich ja nicht so viel
> Gelegentlich mal gegen ein paar Freunde
> CoD etc sind nicht so mein Ding, jedoch downloade ich öfters Musik, Patchs savegames etc
> Jedoch ist es bei verschiedenen Seite wo man downloaden kann so, dass man nach einem Verbindungsabbruch, den download nicht weiterführen kann, sondern von vorn beginnen muss
> ...


 gigabit-LAN ist ein normaler LAn-anschluss, nur halt ein schneller. hat mit WLAN nix zu tun.

 sound haben alle modernen boards schon dabei.


----------



## Tricky75100 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

ah, und was bräuchte ich für Wireless??
 Muss ich da sonen Stick haben? Mein Laptop hat doch auch keinen. Was brauch ich da?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

entweder ne PCI-karte oder nen USB.-stick bei der kategorie "WLAN-adapter"


 laptops haben WLAN seit ner ganzen weile immer schon eingebaut, weil "man" ein laptop halt typischerweise eben NICHt iummer am selben ort mit nem anschluss per LAN stehen hat. die antenne is dabei dann im gehäuse beim display eingebat.


----------



## Tricky75100 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

Ist das eine dieser PCi Karten?
 http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/toArticle.html?articleId=210053&query=PCI&referer=detail&link=solrSearch%2Flisting.productDetails
 oder sind die nur für Server?


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

ja das is eine dieser karten, ich hab auch so eine ähnliche, auch von TP-Link. (aber wie schon mal ne Seite vorher erwähnt nich so sehr spieletauglich meiner meinung nach)


----------



## Tricky75100 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

Naja, fürs zocken brauch ich sie ja nicht, aber bei gelegentlichem download will ich dann auch ne stabile Verbindung
 Kann ich die Karte auch in das Mainboard einsetzen??
  Da steht ja schlieslich nur was von Gigabit-LAN


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

das hat mit der karte nix zu tun, du willst ja nich über du willst ja nich übers Kabel sondern über diese Karte ins Internet. Da musst du nur drauf gucken, dass dein Mainboard nen PCI Steckplatz hat, was es natürlich hat(sry, der satzbau is n bisschen strange  )


----------



## Tricky75100 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

man versteht trotzdem was du meinst   
 Und mit der Karte kann ich dann wie mit nem Laptop ins Internet??

 - Ich bin heute beim surfen mal wieder auf etwas neues Gestossen
 http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=6743&agid=631
 Dieses schicke Teil, etwas teurer als das vorherige Gehäuse, aber hier bräuchte ich nicht noch extra die Lüfter, und zu klein sollten diese hier nicht sein


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> man versteht trotzdem was du meinst
> Und mit der Karte kann ich dann wie mit nem Laptop ins Internet??
> 
> - Ich bin heute beim surfen mal wieder auf etwas neues Gestossen
> ...


 ja, die WLAN-karte sorgt einfach dafür, dass du halt AUCH per WLAN mit deinem router verbinden und somit auch ins internet kannst. ein laptop hat ja ebenfalls WLAN *und *normales LAN. 

 das gehäuse kannst du natürlich auch nehmen. ich hab dieses hier: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26703&agid=631 das gefällt mit persönlich besser. und da sind auch schon 3 lüfter drin, einer vorne, einer hinten und einer oben in der "decke". es ist übrigens NICHT so, dass das innere wirklich auch vorne so "durchleuchtet" wie auf dem bild.


----------



## Tricky75100 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

hmm, wenn ich mir bei Hardwareversand  bestellen würd, würde ich für den PC (ohne Monitor etc.)
 ca 50 euro sparen

 sollte ich trotzdem bei alternate bestellen? 
 Da man ja oft liest, dass der Servie, Rücksendung etc besser ist.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

alternate ist GUT bei reklamation usw., aber "besser" ? auch hardwareversand ist sehr gut, bei geizhalt.at/de zB haben die auch sehr gute noten bei mehrere tausend bewertungen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?sb=2028

 sogar etwas besser als alternate: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?sb=369

 und speziell bei "Kundenservice während/nach der Lieferung" hat hardwaversand ne 1,38, alternate "nur" ne 2,04 - wobei man da nicht weiß, wieviel davon eie reklamation bewertet haben.


 und solang nicht schon nen tag nach lieferung was zu reklamieren ist, senden die den artikel auch ertsmal zum hersteller - und das ist ja dann das, was dauert  


 aber wenn du dich sicherer fühlst, kannst du natürlich auch bei alternate bestellen. 50€ bei nem preis von 1400€ sind ja jetzt auch nicht sooo viel.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



			
				Herbboy am 07.12.2009 07:08 schrieb:
			
		

> und speziell bei "Kundenservice während/nach der Lieferung" hat hardwaversand ne 1,38, alternate "nur" ne 2,04 - wobei man da nicht weiß, wieviel davon eie reklamation bewertet haben.
> 
> und solang nicht schon nen tag nach lieferung was zu reklamieren ist, senden die den artikel auch ertsmal zum hersteller - und das ist ja dann das, was dauert


Da kann ich bzgl. Alternate aus aktueller Erfahrung sprechen, dass die 'Vorarbeit' zur Reklamation sehr gut und sehr schnell geregelt ist, sprich DHL Versandaufkleber einfach online abrufen, ausdrucken, aufkleben und bei der Post abgeben.

Jetzt kommt mein Problem mit Alternate: nach zwei Wochen habe ich fest gestellt, dass ein RAM Riegel Kit defekt ist & habs halt zurück geschickt. Zwei Tage später kam auch eine Bestätigungsmail, dass sie die Ware bekommen hätten. Das ist jetzt knapp zwei Wochen her und seitdem kein Lebenszeichen, nichts.

Da lob ich mir halt KM, wo ich sonst immer kaufe weil sie Filialien hier in Berlin haben: die Riegel einfach in den Laden bringen, mit den Verkäufern kurz schnacken und sofern Vorrätig, bekommt man einfach ein neues Kit in die Hand gedrückt.

Je nach Mitarbeiter ( und wohl Wert der Ware ) wird kurz überprüft, ob die Ware wirklich defekt ist ... z.B. hatte ich mal eine defekte Grafikkarte & die wurde kurz eingebaut, Bild blieb schwarz -> defekt. Sache erledigt.

Nun heißt es für mich weiter warten & hoffen, dass meine 4GB RAM DDR3 'demnächst' mal eintrudeln. Windows mit nur 4GB RAM macht einfach keinen Spass.


----------



## Tricky75100 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

so, ich mab mir jetzt mal versucht bei Hardwareversand etwas zusammenzustellen 

 Gehäuse: Coolermaster Storm Scout
 CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
 CPU Kühler: Revoltec PipeTower AM2-T1, Sockel AM2(+)
 Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 5850
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770
 Netzteil: Enermax Pro82+ 525W
 Festplatte: Samsung HD103SI 1TB SATA II EcoGreen
 Laufwerk: LG DH16NS schwarz bare SATA II
 Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Platinum CL7
 Boxen: Logitech Z-2300
 Monitor: LG Flatron W2453TQ, 24"
 Damit wäre ich auf:  
 1.157,42 €
 Tastatur wollte ich mir eine Logitech G11 holen, jedoch bin ich noch nicht entschlossen.

 Das sollte doch so gehen, oder?? 
 Oder gibt es dort unstimmigkeiten?
 Ist ja sehr an die zusammensetzung von Lukecheater angelehnt

 Jedoch blicke ich bei der Lieferung nicht richtig durch
 DIe Lieferung zu mir kostet 17,50 € (Ausland) 
 Aber gelten trotzdem die Mehrwertsteuer von Deutschland??
 Bei Alternate stand nähmlich das sie die Mehrwertsteuer des Ziellandes berechnen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> Jedoch blicke ich bei der Lieferung nicht richtig durch
> DIe Lieferung zu mir kostet 17,50 € (Ausland)
> Aber gelten trotzdem die Mehrwertsteuer von Deutschland??
> Bei Alternate stand nähmlich das sie die Mehrwertsteuer des Ziellandes berechnen.


 hmm, da hab ich keine ahnung... vlt. ruf mal an. bist du im EU-ausland (Öst, Lux...) oder nicht-EU-ausland (schweiz, bayern...) ? 

 vlt. ruf mal da an ^^


----------



## Tricky75100 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

Ich komme aus dem nahe gelegenen Ländchen Luxembourg 
 Werd ich dann demnächst mal anrufen, danke!


----------



## Tricky75100 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

So, soweit ich das jetzt verstanden hab, gilt die Mehrwersteuer von Deutschland.

 Sogar damit ist es immernoch billiger als bei alternate

 So, mein jetzt GANZ fertiges Ergebnis:

 Gehäuse: Coolermaster Storm Scout
 CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
 CPU Kühler: Revoltec PipeTower AM2-T1, Sockel AM2(+)
 Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 5850
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770
 Netzteil: Enermax Pro82+ 525W
 Festplatte: Samsung HD103SI 1TB SATA II EcoGreen
 Laufwerk: LG DH16NS schwarz bare SATA II
 Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Platinum CL7
 Boxen: Logitech Z-2300
 Monitor: LG Flatron W2453TQ, 24"
 Maus: Logitech G500
 Tastatur: Logitech G11
 Damit wäre ich auf:  
 1.257,78 €
 (Wahrscheinlich werd ich mir aber auch Win 7 dazu holen)

 Passt da etwas nicht?
 Am motherboard sollten ja genug Steckplätze für alles sein.
 Mit win 7 habe ich jetzt bisher bei Google von keinerlei Problemen gelesen
 PCI Karte wird wohl nicht nötig sein, da wir wohl sowieso bald neue Leitungen legen, da könnte man die gleich mitlegen.
 Oder sollte das legen durch die Decke ein Problem darstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*

sieht gut aus, wobei die festplatte glaub ich zu langsam ist, das ist ja ne "eco"-platte... vlt. nimm da lieber ne normale, ich hab zB je eine western digital der "blue" und "black"-serie.


 wegen WLAN: du kannst ja zur not immer noch was nachkaufen, solche kleineren dinge dürften ja nich so viel teurer "bei euch" sein


----------



## Tricky75100 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Herbboy schrieb:


> wegen WLAN: du kannst ja zur not immer noch was nachkaufen, solche kleineren dinge dürften ja nich so viel teurer "bei euch" sein


 Teurer wohl nicht, nur gibt es bei uns nicht überall PC-Läden    

 Als Festplatte habe ich jetzt diese gefunden:
 http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=17394&agid=689
 Bei alternate gibts 4 Sterne.
 Gibt massenweise 5 Sterne, aber halt auch 1er
 Und wenn man sich diese durchlist, liest man immer dasselbe:
 Die festplatte ist schnell kaputt

 Beim 1TB Bereich findet man ja auch nicht soviel, und wenn haben die meisten festplatten nicht die besten Bewertungen 
 Teurer wohl nicht,


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: KAufebratung eines Gaming PC's 1'400 euro*



Tricky75100 schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wegen WLAN: du kannst ja zur not immer noch was nachkaufen, solche kleineren dinge dürften ja nich so viel teurer "bei euch" sein
> ...


 bei den bewertungen musst du sehr aufpassen - die allermeisten laute, die keine probleme haben, bewerten ja nicht. aber wer empfindlich ist und die platte leiser erwartet hatte oder sogar mal nen ausfall hat, der is sauer und läßt seinen ärger mit ner bewertung raus. grad bei festplatten wirst du selten mal mehr als 70% positive meinungen haben, weil festplatten nunmal auch ausfallen, das ist halt so. man sollte immer ne zweite haben als sicherheitskopie, und sei es nur eine kleinere für die wirklich wichtigen daten.

 was auch dazukommt ist, dass die platten oft schon längst eine bessere firmware und qualitätskontrolle haben als zum zeitpunkt, als die noch neu auf dem markt waren.

 zB die samsung F1 ist VERGLEICHSWEISE gut: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a260889.html 75% empfehlung bei >400 meinungen ist völlig o.k., und die platte gibt es schon >1 jahr auf dem markt. ich hab jetzt auch nie beweußt in den foren groß was von ausfällen gehört... bei 100.000 käufern gibt es aber halt dann mal 100-200 ausfälle, und wenn nur die posten, sieht das nach viel aus  

 hier ne hitachi mit ner besseren quote, aber auch noch keine 100 meinungen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a391157.html da muss man dann auch aufpassen, die ist halt auch soweit ich weiß rel. neu auf dem markt. nen ausfall nach 1 jahr nutzung kann also niemand bisher getestet haben 


 du kannst natürlich auch 2 platten nehmen, die dann jeweils nicht so groß sind. zB 2x 640GB http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a314668.html oder 2x 500GB http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a447077.html oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a185312.html


----------



## Tricky75100 (10. Dezember 2009)

*Re: Kaufberatung*

Sehr gute Idee   
 Und diese:
 http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp;jsessionid=AC44494DD2CD2E42C28FBD56A269687A.www4?aid=8957&agid=689&ref=13
 2 mal, ist genauso teuer wie die davor mit 1 TB
 Die wichtigen Daten dann auf beiden Festplatten, falls eine mal den Geist aufgibt 

 Und wie siehts mit Windows 7 aus??
 Beim googeln hab ich jetzt keine Probleme mit den Komponenten entdeckt, das sollte doch dann so gehen, oder?
 Es gibt ja andscheinendt mit verschiedenen Betriebssystemen Probleme bezüglich der Hardware


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Re: Kaufberatung*

ja, windows 7 wird bei dir mit sicherheit keine probleme machen.


----------



## Tricky75100 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Re: Kaufberatung*

Dann habe ich auch keine weiteren Probleme/Fragen   
 Vielen Dank, ihr habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen, ohne euch wär ich im Hardware-Sumpf unter gegangen.
 Auch wenn es bei mir etwas länger gedauert hat (6 Seiten sind ja schonmal was) 
 Vielan Dank nochmal!


----------



## Tricky75100 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Re: Kaufberatung*

Und doch wieder eine Frage, (hätt ich wissen können      )
  Beim Monitor LG Flatron W2453TQ, 24"
  Habe ich geesen, dass er eher ungeeignet für Spiele sei, da er öfters verzögert.
  Und es bei schnellen Spielen schonmal  dazu kommt, dass das Bild stark hinter den Bewegungen der Maus ist.
  Beim Samsung SyncMaster P2350 liest man - wenn man überhaupt was findet - dass er gut fürs Spielen sei, und nur 1/10 Leuten unzufrieden seien


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Re: Kaufberatung*

dann nimm halt den samsung, sofern dieser 1/10 nicht ausgerechnet die spielefähigkeit betrifft


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Re: Kaufberatung*

also ich finde, dass der schon sehrwohl spielefähig ist und die PCGames Hardware hatte ihn ja auch als Testsieger unter spielefähigen 24-Zöllern. Aber wenn du bei dem Samsung en besseres Gefühl hast, dann nimm den.


----------

